# King's College Choir announces change of centuries-long all-male tradition



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And they make this announcement on 1 April? Hmm...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

They'll have to be careful, it can be dangerous.


----------

